# Tugs - Lew, Tur, Orkan



## komandoryc (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello, my Name is Stefan.
I am modeler from Poland. I am looking for tug designs. The tug was built in 1958 in T. Mitchison Ltd Gateshead Newcastle on Tyne Shipyard (or P.K. Harris & Sons Ltd, Appledore / Devon /) and was named Tur (polish name). 
Orkan (and Lew) was another one. Unfortunately there are not any designs or do***entation in Poland. I would like to make a tug model. These tugs are very interesting because they very different from another in Poland. Can anyone help?


----------



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello Stefan
I can not help you very much but there was a *T Mitchinson * in Gateshead from 1919 until 1955, then it was taken over by *James Burness & Sons * who built trawlers & tugs until 1964.
Like many other rivers the Tyne no longer has any shipbuilders left.

Appledore shipbuilders closed in 2004 and was taken over by *DML Devonport Dockyard *who are still there, you might try them on:
[email protected]
Hope this is of some help


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

She looks just a wee bit like the 'Meeching' - or is it me? If so, there is lots of info on that tug on here. Look for Meeching.

Jonty


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

ddraigmor said:


> She looks just a wee bit like the 'Meeching' - or is it me? If so, there is lots of info on that tug on here. Look for Meeching.
> 
> Jonty


Certainly looks a bit like the Meeching, maybe they had one built with a 'monkey island' bridge from the original plans ?

Jim


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

The superstructure on the Meeching was longer and a less steep angle (the lifeboat stored fore and aft) the wheelhouse windows were higher too.
Meechingman will probably know which tug this is as he has made inquireis at appledore in the past I believe


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

He will Billyboy - but is he reading this thread?

Andy - where the heck are you?

Jonty


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

He leads a busy life Jonty. he does a lot at Newhaven Museum, then theres his music. Not a great deal of time left to spend online.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm here, just finished work for the day!

Tur was built by P K Harris, Appledore, launched 11 december 1958, completed in 1959, Yard No: 90 (this is one that seems to be out of sequence as the other tugs at that time were in the 110-115 region). 113 grt. No other information to hand.

Smaller than Meeching (1960, 163 grt), but about the same size as Kingston Buci (1960, 124 grt). Kingston Buci was single screw but the smaller Manchester Ship Canal tugs were twin screw. All had the same tripod mast/exhaust uptake arrangement.

As for plans, you will get no help at all from Appledore Shipbuilders! The plans for all the hydroconic tugs were always returned to the designers Burness Corlett who, along with P K Harris and Mitchison, formed a company called Seawork Ltd to build the tugs. Other builders were also licensed. I've gone 'all round the houses' trying to get plans but came up with nothing.

Amazingly, *MY* copy of the GA plans for Meeching (given to me by a friend's father who was a boss at Sealink) turned up at the home of the Newhaven Museum curator. I guess my Dad gave them to him when I moved out years ago and my parents 'tidied up'! I've got them back at last but they won't really help you with the Tur. She's similar but not *that *similar. 

This is the only photo I've seen of Tur, and I've been tracking down photos of all the Harris tugs for years now!

Andy


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

The MSC Tugs were different from the original design drawings in so much as the uptakes were separate from the bridge housing which gave them a different outline. There were other differences but by far the most noticable being the uptakes. The wheelhouse also had 3 windows on each side instead of the original 4.

Jim


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Ah, but those plans are for an S class, like Sceptre or Sabre, and the two photos with Todd's post are a T class and a V class.

Andy


----------

